# Just wanted to share :)



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

These are my furry babies 

Egie (pronounced as 'eegie', short for Eager, 9 months old)









Barbi (3.5yrs)

















Barbi + Egie


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaaawww they are beautiful, look at those faces...so cute


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice GSDs. Are they related?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

aww so cute!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you 

They share the same grandpa on their mom's side.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Alrighty - the bed picture did it. Sure makes me miss my dog.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful dogs...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Egie is getting so big, great pics


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful pups!!! i miss having a dog so much... if i remember right i live very close to you so if you ever need a responsible person to walk them i will do it for free


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

But how do they feel about the other half's ankle bitter Yorkie??? Very, very nice GSD and unfortunately, I don't get many chances to say that anymore.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind remarks. These two are my babies and are everything to me. 

Pam: Egie is bigger than Barbi now! But still just a big baby.

Kaisa: I may just have to take you up on that offer someday  its usually a bit of a gon show when I walk them together. Most days I just walk them separately.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Nice dogs, German shepherds have always been my favorites! Have had a couple of shepherd crosses in my family, and IMO they are the ultimate dogs. Friendly and well-mannered, and extremely smart. Smart enough that they can provide security and protection without even a hint of meanness unless the situation actually calls for it. That's never been my reason for wanting a dog but they can pull it off better than any I have seen, the perfect family dogs. Their only downside is the long hair and seasonal shedding, but it's well worth it!

Are those guys pure-bred or crosses? Hard to tell since they seem to vary a lot in coloring, Barbi looks like she might have a bit of something fluffier like a husky in her but it could just be the time of year. Similar to my GF's dog, who just might be my favorite dog ever.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Chappy: You've met the yorkies? LOL we keep them separated. They don't mix well...Barbi and yorkies are all unspayed females...its a recipe for disaster. She did use to get along with my mom's yorkie, Putao, but not anymore as Putao is a lot more mature now. As to Egie....he is too much of a puppy still and doesn't know how to play gently with little dogs. I am also training him in Schutzhund, so he needs to keep his prey drive up, meaning...the yorkies are little squeeky toys to him XD

mcrocker: They are both purebred GSDs. They are from European show line, not the American show line. There is a huge difference between the two. I absolutely love this breed. It is my favorite and I wouldn't have any other. As to the 'fluff' Barbi is showing in her second picture, it is just due to the collars and harness and the skin bunching up etc. The fur is a bit of a pita but it isn't all year round. Just twice a year so not too bad.


----------

